# "New plaza to recognize (Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa) service throughout Canada’s history"



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2021)

This from Queen's Park's info-machine ...


> The Ontario government is committing more than $100,000 in capital funding to the Cameron Highlanders of Ottawa (Duke of Edinburgh’s Own) to support the construction of a
> 
> (....)
> 
> ...


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Nov 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> This from Queen's Park's info-machine ...



This is a good news story, for sure.

However, I reflect upon my years in the UK, where you can come across very poignant memorials to various regiments etc, tucked away in obscure locations and obviously not very well cared for. 

I wonder if a better solution might be for regiments to sponsor a memorial to be placed in the local museum, library or some other similarly well managed public space, to keep all of these memorials in one place so they're easy to see, and to make sure they're looked after.

Just a thought...


----------



## stoker dave (11 Nov 2021)

The Bread Guy said:


> This from Queen's Park's info-machine ... * the corner of Robertson Road and Northside Road in Nepean ...*



Can anyone explain why or how that location was chosen?  That intersection is a couple of suburban streets lined with strip malls as far as I can tell.  Is there something more in that area?


----------



## brihard (11 Nov 2021)

stoker dave said:


> Can anyone explain why or how that location was chosen?  That intersection is a couple of suburban streets lined with strip malls as far as I can tell.  Is there something more in that area?


B Coy, CH of O parades out of Lynwood plaza right across the street (literally an old beer store- fitting).

For thread title- it’s CH of O. The Queen’s Own Cameron Highlanders are a separate regiment out of Winnipeg.


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> B Coy, CH of O parades out of Lynwood plaza right across the street (literally an old beer store- fitting).
> 
> For thread title- it’s CH of O. The Queen’s Own Cameron Highlanders are a separate regiment out of Winnipeg.


Thanks - silly me, I trusted the news release to have the correct version.


----------



## Remius (11 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> B Coy, CH of O parades out of Lynwood plaza right across the street (literally an old beer store- fitting).
> 
> For thread title- it’s CH of O. The Queen’s Own Cameron Highlanders are a separate regiment out of Winnipeg.


Correct me if I’m wrong but the Regiment also traces its founding to that area and has strong link to the area.  Makes sense.


----------



## brihard (11 Nov 2021)

Remius said:


> Correct me if I’m wrong but the Regiment also traces its founding to that area and has strong link to the area.  Makes sense.


You’re bang on. 43rd battalion was raised in Bells Corners, and is perpetuated by the Camerons. The regiment is still going strong.


----------



## Kilted (11 Nov 2021)

Now the GGFG are going to want one.


----------



## Remius (11 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Now the GGFG are going to want one.


They got one in 2014.  In Barhaven.  Maybe the Ch of O asked for one after that 









						Foot Guards Park
					

Photographs and descriptions of memorials, commemorations, historical sites, and monuments in Ottawa, Canada's capital.




					ottmem.blogspot.com


----------



## Kilted (11 Nov 2021)

Remius said:


> They got one in 2014.  In Barhaven.  Maybe the Ch of O asked for one after that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it shaped like a Carl Gustav?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Is it shaped like a Carl Gustav?


Or a crate of grenades (Yes, there is a story…)?


----------



## RangerRay (11 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Is it shaped like a Carl Gustav?


Burn…


----------



## brihard (11 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Is it shaped like a Carl Gustav?


Well no; you can find it.


----------



## Kilted (11 Nov 2021)

SeaKingTacco said:


> Or a crate of grenades (Yes, there is a story…)?


Were they also found in a Hells Angels bar?


----------



## SeaKingTacco (11 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> Were they also found in a Hells Angels bar?


Nope. No place nefarious. Thank God for them.


----------



## Kilted (11 Nov 2021)

I hope that there are a few Camerons on here that appreciate the fact that we are using a thread about them to make fun of the Foot Guards.


----------



## dimsum (12 Nov 2021)

I must be still hung over from Remembrance Day - I read it as "new pizza to recognize Camerons".


----------



## Remius (12 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> I hope that there are a few Camerons on here that appreciate the fact that we are using a thread about them to make fun of the Foot Guards.


I appreciate the fact that even to this day the Foot Guards live rent free in some Camerons’ heads. 

Regardless.  It’s a nice commemorative idea.


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (12 Nov 2021)

Was Carl ever found?


----------



## Kilted (12 Nov 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Was Carl ever found?


In a Hell's Angels bar.


----------



## Remius (12 Nov 2021)

Kilted said:


> In a Hell's Angels bar.


I had heard at a gun amnesty return.


----------



## Haggis (12 Nov 2021)

brihard said:


> B Coy, CH of O parades out of Lynwood plaza right across the street (literally an old beer store- fitting).


I don't know why they just didn't dedicate the beer store.


----------



## Haggis (12 Nov 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Was Carl ever found?


RUMINT was that it was found on a first nations community that straddles the Canada/US border.


----------



## Weinie (12 Nov 2021)

Haggis said:


> RUMINT was that it was found on a first nations community that straddles the Canada/US border.


I know that he was paged several times at the Ottawa airport in the early nineties prior to a departure of a BG for the former Yugoslavia. Not sure if he ever answered the call.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Nov 2021)

Haggis said:


> RUMINT was that it was found on a first nations community that straddles the Canada/US border.



The Governor General's Foot Guards:

Gustav Gone for Good or Good God, Forgot the Gustav! Used after the regiment left an 84 mm Carl Gustav anti-tank weapon by the side of a road after a weekend exercise and then drove off. When the mistake was realized, and a party sent to retrieve it, the weapon had vanished.









						Regimental nicknames of the Canadian Forces
					

Many regiments have over the years earned nicknames; some laudatory, some derogatory, but all colourful. Sometimes, the nicknames themselves have overshadowed the actual regimental title, e.g. the "Van Doos" for the Royal 22e Régiment. In some cases the nickname actually replaced it: in 1881...




					military.wikia.org


----------



## FormerHorseGuard (18 Nov 2021)

Haggis said:


> I don't know why they just didn't dedicate the beer store.


Actually they parade out the former LCBO Warehouse location, Beer Store is next door to the location ( I work for the company that owns and operates the strip mall)


----------



## Haggis (18 Nov 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Actually they parade out the former LCBO Warehouse location, Beer Store is next door to the location ( I work for the company that owns and operates the strip mall)


Even better!  Many Camerons have spent a lot of money in that _other_ Warehouse in Petawawa


----------



## daftandbarmy (18 Nov 2021)

FormerHorseGuard said:


> Actually they parade out the former LCBO Warehouse location, Beer Store is next door to the location ( I work for the company that owns and operates the strip mall)


----------

